
Show HN: Whobal – Buy and sell side projects for free - attacomsian
https://whobal.com
======
toomuchtodo
Potential buyer here.

* Will you ever sell my name or email address?

* How do you/intend to monetize?

~~~
attacomsian
1\. Your private data (name, email, etc.) is 100% secured. We will never ever
sell it to anyone else.

2\. Right now, the focus is not on making money. We want to build a community
of buyers and sellers while keeping the service completely free. The basic
listing will remain free but we might charge sellers for optional upgrades
(extra promotion, higher listing order, featured on homepage, etc.) in the
future.

I hope it helps!

~~~
toomuchtodo
It does, thank you!

------
quickthrower2
You need to team up with indiehackers

